# Middle of the night barking



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Starting from the beginning our golden retreiver and 2yr Pixie slept together in the living room. No problem. I brought Daisy home at and she slept in her crate until I could trust her all night. At about 10 months she began joining Pixie (Hav) and Katie (golden). No problems till my sons work schedule changed at the power plant and he was coming in a 1am. So we started letting the Havs sleep in our room so they wouldn't bark. Then one of them kept getting up in our bed, then the other. Worked for about a month but there was not enough room for all of us. Soooooo. About 2 months ago I put all 3 of them down in our lower level game room. This is the same room they stay when we are going to be aways for more then a few hours. NOW my BIG problem began about 3 weeks ago. My youngest started waking us up at night barking. First at 6am, then 5:30, and even 5am. I do take them all out before bed to go. But the first few times I took them out. The would do a little squirt and come in. I would tell them goodnight and go back to bed. The youngest would bark again. To keep peace I would go down and lay on the couch. Can't figure out what waking her up. Check for critters outside.. nothing. So last week end I did a test. I stayed down down there from the beginning. Guess what.....no barking and they slept till 8am. So the past few nights she barks at 5ish, I go down, don't take them out (no accidents) and just lay on the couch. She'll sleep till I get up. BUT this can't go on. Any suggestions? I feel like I have an infant in the house again.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry that is happening. Try putting a pillow over your head Or maybe try putting her back in her create and let her bark for a few nights. I would just let her sleep on your bed like Maddie got to do from crying. .:llama:


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Can you teach them not to get into your bed? We have a non-hav, Hannah who was never allowed on the bed. She is just too big. When we got Lilly, we didn't think it would be fair to Hannah if we let Lilly on the bed. Lilly will sneak onto our bed when we're not in it, or I will let her come up for snuggle time but she knows that when it's bedtime it's time to go on the floor. Once when my husband was out of town I brought Lilly into bed with me and she snuggled for a while then jumped to the floor to go to sleep. It almost seems like sleeping on the bed isn't even an option for her. We've been having night barking problems and we've closed off most of the house at night and that has helped a lot, except for when neighborhood dogs are barking all night. We've been thinking about getting some kind of white noise thing so they don't hear every sound when it is so quiet.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

It's really windy tonight so I don't think we'll get much sleep tonight. Lilly is already barking!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Probably not the right answer, but I would just get a bigger bed so we all fit. Sorry, I've no good answer for you seeing as how I don't even have my dog yet.
Oh, how about if you let them sleep upstairs, but not in your room. Would that work, or would they scratch the door to get into your room. What about one of those cushioned bench things that people put at the foot of their bed? If you put one of those there then that would sort of make more room on what the dogs would think is the bed and if they come up, you could poke them to head to the footie. That's all I got.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys have the choice to sleep in bed with me or on their dog bed. I have their beds on large tupperware tubs. Their dog beds are almost at the same level as my bed. If you can get you Golden to sleep on the floor on a dog bed, the Hav's can sleep on their beds on the tupperware tubs. If they don't stay in their beds, you can put crates on the tubs. I think they will be happy just to be with you at night.

I found this old picture. I think you can get the idea.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A king-size bed is perfect! I vote for another bed!  Jack used to bark when he wanted potty, to be fed at 6am, or for me just to get out bed for the morning!

Yes, they are your fur children.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Linda, that picture is adorable! Will they stay in their own beds all night? I wouldn't be able to sleep with all that cuteness staring at me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> Linda, that picture is adorable! Will they stay in their own beds all night? I wouldn't be able to sleep with all that cuteness staring at me.


Hi Julie,
That's an old picture. When I was married my ex didn't like them in the bed. They did stay in their beds all night.

I have a new set up now. Bella sleeps in her bed 99% of the time, Fred 75% of the time, and Scudder refuses to use a dog bed anymore. Can you say, spoiled!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda your Havie family is so quite. Maddie is the only almost human that can sleep with me my snoring does not bother her


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Daisy has probably realized she can get you to come give her a little love and attention if she barks. I had the same thing happen when I brought Eli home and tried keeping his crate in another. He soon realized I would come if he barked and the barking began earlier and earlier. First at 5 AM then 4 then 3 and so on. I also tried sleeping on the couch next to him (and he was fine) but it was so inconvenient. Like you, I became exhausted and frustrated with the middle of the night wake up calls. If you can, I suggest putting Daisy in a crate in your room but NOT on the bed. That's a bad idea IMO for many reasons. She'll probably be very happy to be in the same room and will not disrupt the others with her antics. You don't want them falling into her bad habit of barking for attention!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I was just wondering if maybe she is getting cold?? 

You may already but you might try putting a blanket down with her and possibly a tshirt of yours with your scent.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I would bring them back into the bedroom and train them to sleep on their own beds. They will be much happier if they're in the same "den" as their pack leader. Just don't let them sleep on your bed if you can't tolerate sharing the space.

They might still bark when your son comes home, but hopefully you can train them to quiet down quickly.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Well thank you all. I was woken up last night around 3am. Went down stairs and told her no and let her know I was not happy to see her. Wouldn't let her up on couch with me. She went over on the other couch and sulked. As far as the suggestions:
* New bed not an option as it wouldn't fit our furniture headboard
*Can't let them upstairs and not in our room as they would wake us all up when my son came in after his shift.
*Can't be cold as here in FL (up until today) it's been in the low 70's.
* Tried the beds in our room but then they keep coming up and squeeking and pawing to get up.
*Daisy (1 yr old) is the only one who barks. We live in an area that most homesites are atleast an acre so we don't get to much noice at night.
We had trouble with our neighbors dogs. They would lock them out on the patio while they were gone during the day and they would bark forever. It was worse when we had our dogs out or we were out in the yard. The neighbors on the otherside of them and us called animal control. They were over and told these people they had to address the situation or be fined. These same people have a shepard and rotweiller. They keep them locked up sometimes all alone for up to 12 hours. The dogs are only let out in the yard to do their business. No one ever plays with them. They shouldn't even own them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This topic reminded me of the problems I had with my son. He was allowed in the bed with us alot when he was born to about a year. He would wake up and cry and we would bring him to bed with us. It was hard to brake him of wanting to be with us. It took awhile I would do exactly what you said you did just say time to sleep or whatever. Kelly one night surprised us by climbing out of his crib to climb in our bed we got him a kids bed and he loved it.
I think being consistent and a few more nights of bad sleep will pay off.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

pixie's mom said:


> At about 10 months she began joining Pixie (Hav) and Katie (golden). No problems till my sons work schedule changed at the power plant and he was coming in a 1am. So we started letting the Havs sleep in our room so they wouldn't bark. Then one of them kept getting up in our bed, then the other. Worked for about a month but there was not enough room for all of us. Soooooo. About 2 months ago I put all 3 of them down in our lower level game room.





pixie's mom said:


> Well thank you all. I was woken up last night around 3am. Went down stairs and told her no and let her know I was not happy to see her. Wouldn't let her up on couch with me. She went over on the other couch and sulked. As far as the suggestions:
> * New bed not an option as it wouldn't fit our furniture headboard
> **Can't let them upstairs and not in our room as they would wake us all up when my son came in after his shift.**Can't be cold as here in FL (up until today) it's been in the low 70's.
> * *Tried the beds in our room but then they keep coming up and squeeking and pawing to get up.***Daisy (1 yr old) is the only one who barks.* ...


So...you moved them IN to the room so they wouldn't bark when your son came home. Then moved them out because they kept getting into bed with you.

It sounds like you need to stick to your guns either way. Either train them to stay off the bed, or let her bark until she learns that you're not coming down and she's not coming up.

One caveat...if you learn to ignore her barking, then you may not recognize when she's barking for a valid reason (i.e, sick & needs out, problem with one of the others or the house, etc.)

Either way I hope it all works out well!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Well WHEN she wakes me up tonight I am going to go down tell her to hush and then leave. It wasn't that we didn't want them in bed but Daisy would try and crawl UNDER the covers at night. Even when she naps during the day she will go behind a pillow on the couch. I was afraid we would roll over on her. She's only about 8 pounds at 14months. Of the three she is the one who does the most "talking". She' is also the loudest when they are playing, but Pixie is the dominent one.


----------

